# Best time to do cardio?



## MXMAD

*Best time to do cardio?*​
Before breakfast10356.59%Before workout (weights)63.30%After workout (weights)5027.47%Rest days116.04%Other126.59%


----------



## MXMAD

When is the best time to do cardio?

When do you do yours?

I want to start the cardio and not be losing muscle :thumbup1:


----------



## laurie g

1 do mine at 5.30 in the moring a walk- not run to not start burning muscle your glycemis index is at its lowest so you want to draw energy from fat reserves and you do this by gentle. have ablack coffee whilst you walk round this will help loose fat


----------



## lodgi1436114589

I've been told the best time is after you've been doing weights because all you glycogen in your muscles has been used up for the weights, so when you run you mainly use fat for energy. Don't know how right or wrong that advice is but it's what I've heard.


----------



## rs007

Youll prob end up with a whole lot of people voting for before breakfast, I suppose it has a certain level of surface logic - but Ive never done that due to timing restraints (lazy bugger in the mornings, cant get out of bed lol) - Ive generally always done it before bed and Ive always came in just fine - so I voted "other"


----------



## laurie g

hmm i would say after work out your glcogen levels have been depleted yes but too low doing cv on top of that will result in you burning muscle that is why one should take quick absorbing carbs and protein to replenish these stores and help the recovery process


----------



## ElfinTan

As long as you are consistent I think the difference that the time of day makes is neglible!


----------



## Jake H

before breakfast if ya looking 2 lose weight as quick as possible or just tone up


----------



## laurie g

chilisi said:


> so you reckon doing cv before lifting laurie..?


 no for the same reason you wouldnt to cardio after lifting- you can do gentle cardio as a warm up by all means but i mean 5 to ten minutes. Being a plonker one day in the early days i did this massive bikeride before training legs and went to the gym and wondered why i had spaghetti legs what a tit!


----------



## laurie g

chilisi said:


> so you reckon doing cv before lifting laurie..?


no for the same reason to not doing it after a work out i think it is too much. a warm up on bike gently for 5 ten minutes ok but no more. In the early days i did a massive bike ride before training legs and wondered why i was like a piece of spaghetti- what a tit


----------



## rs007

ElfinTan said:


> As long as you are consistent I think the difference that the time of day makes is neglible!


Quoted for truth! Consistency is the name of the game whatever your goals, as long as you are not doing something totally stupid of course!


----------



## laurie g

huh i thought i lost the other reply what whitch craft is going on here- hmm oh well have two posts nearly the same


----------



## Kezz

when dieting i do it before breakfast then after training in the evening, a long walk in the morning and stationary bike in the evening


----------



## lodgi1436114589

ElfinTan said:


> As long as you are consistent I think the difference that the time of day makes is neglible!


Why do you have to be consistent with the time of day you do cardio?

What difference would it make if you changed the time every day?


----------



## stuartcore

First thing in the morning for me before breakfast then again before bed. start with 30 mins then work my way up to 45mins about 8 weeks out from comp everyday. Next year will probably be for longer and further out from comp, prob 1hr twice aday everyday 10 weeks out. cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## 3752

stuartcore said:


> start with 30 mins then work my way up to 45mins about 8 weeks out from comp everyday.


cough cough 6 weeks 



stuartcore said:


> Next year will probably be for longer and further out from comp, prob 1hr twice aday everyday 10 weeks out. cant wait!!!!!!


oooh yes :thumb:


----------



## 3752

as RS has said timings will differ from person to person, have to agree with Tania though as long as you do cardio fat will drop...

I personelly have found my best results come from am and PWO cardio.....i love it though when guys argue about certain times for cardio then don't know what amounts of the macro's they eat


----------



## ElfinTan

lodgi said:


> Why do you have to be consistent with the time of day you do cardio?
> 
> What difference would it make if you changed the time every day?


If you are consistant with time and amount the you can pretty much evaluate whether it is working or not. If it isn't you can change one factor and see if it has an effect but if you are chopping and changing all the time then you have no idea which variable needs altering. It will also help to get into the routine of doing it and you are less likely to 'put it off'. Cardio is boring as hell and most people hate it so to have it as part of a routine...of the master plan will make it less likely to be left out.

I think everyone has their preferences for cardio but the main thing is that to get lean you have to do it. People also have different obligations and constraints so this must also be taken into account eg people who work different shifts. There are the chosen few that get away with not doing any but they are few and far between unfortunately lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Pscarb said:


> as RS has said timings will differ from person to person, have to agree with *Tania* though as long as you do cardio fat will drop...
> 
> I personelly have found my best results come from am and PWO cardio.....i love it though when guys argue about certain times for cardio then don't know what amounts of the macro's they eat


Oooo my Sunday name:whistling:x


----------



## avril

1st thing in morning before brecky... if cutting. but after your weights or rest days if its just for fitness.


----------



## Pithead

I don't actually know what's the best time so I voted before weights because that's when I do it. I actually do some more after weights as well but there's no option to vote for both. I can't see me ever doing any cardio before breakfast unless forced at gunpoint or offered sh1t loads of dough. (yes, fairly unlikely).


----------



## robc

I like to do my cardio after weights cos im a lazy bast like RS2007, cannot for the life of me get out of bed in the morning and hop on my cross trainer haha.

So yea I tend to do some gentle low intensity cardio after weights training.

Someone asked about consistency... I believe the guy meant that to obtain results you must follow your routine/plan consistently, not just do it randomly whenever you feel like it.

And as pscarb mentioned... I agree. To essentially burn fat, it is all about a good diet and consistent cardio, as you need both to get results.


----------



## ethos

I found HIIT worked well for me on my off days, normally around 4pm. Workouts only last about 15 minutes which is great.

After I'd done this for 4 weeks and calories were a bit lower I dropped it to pre-breakfast cardio 3x a week for 30 minutes.

Dropped 26lbs in 2 months, lost 5 inches off my waist and hardly any actual size off my arms / chest. Although in clothes obviously I did look smaller.


----------



## ethos

stuartcore said:


> First thing in the morning for me before breakfast then again before bed. start with 30 mins then work my way up to 45mins about 8 weeks out from comp everyday. Next year will probably be for longer and further out from comp, prob 1hr twice aday everyday 10 weeks out. cant wait!!!!!!


Hey Stuart

Do you do cardio in the off season as well?

Do you find cardio before bedtime affects your sleep due to the higher heart rate?


----------



## dollysprint

first thing in the morning clearly, as the body has to burn the fat as there is nothing in the stomach, although i would take some amino acid tablets first, to minimise muscle burning


----------



## gumballdom

I found i got best results when i did cardio in the morning.

Dom


----------



## stuartcore

ethos said:


> Hey Stuart
> 
> Do you do cardio in the off season as well?
> 
> Do you find cardio before bedtime affects your sleep due to the higher heart rate?


I will be doing cardio in jan, this will be the first time for me during the off season. I plan on doing it all year next year.

I normally do it about an hour before bed, this gives my body time to get back to a normal level, I then have a protien shake, a couple tbs of peanut butter and a hand full of aminos and glutanine caps.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Personally, I wake up bang some ECA, do treadmill at a 12% incline at a 6.5kph walk, then I do a 20 min 12% incline at 6.5kph walk after a weight session.


----------



## pastanchicken

If only I could get up in the morning to do cardio!! I really struggle these days to get out of bed though.


----------



## MissBC

before breakfast and or after weights!!

For me at the mo, before breakfast, in a month or 2 then evening aswell


----------



## albie

After weights session for me, or on its own at any time - depends on time constraints forced by work and/or family.

Its usually a hill profile on a cross trainer.


----------



## Golden Man

Depends on the individual.I know people who do cardio early am,some do it in th afternoon and so late evenings.Some only need to do 10-20mins and do it after they train.Me I prefer am and if not before and after training.


----------



## vlb

i voted for "before breakfast", i dont actually get out of my bed and do it at the moment but i bought a bike on saturday and have promised myself (and my dog) that i will get up 30 mins early and go for a gentle cycle.

try to get rid of some bodyfat 

gotta love the start of a new year, endless possibilities.


----------



## paulo

laurie g said:


> 1 do mine at 5.30 in the moring a walk- not run to not start burning muscle your glycemis index is at its lowest so you want to draw energy from fat reserves and you do this by gentle. have ablack coffee whilst you walk round this will help loose fat


agreed-100kcals a mile mate-wont fook your joints either:cool2:


----------



## chrisj28

30 mins on incline treadmill after weights working a treat for me


----------



## 7i7

whenever you and some bird have at least 15mins of uninterrupted time together


----------



## Dane Fletcher

When is the best time of day to do cardio, and why? Well, I bet most people do cardio "whenever they get a chance." Sometimes during the middle of the day, sometimes before bed, sometimes directly after your weightlifting workout, sometimes directly before the weightlifting workout and sometimes first thing in the morning. The truth is, all of those times will get results. It doesn't matter what time of day you do your cardio workout, you will be burning calories every time. BUT, the real question is, which of those times is the most effective? And the answer is (drum roll please).... first thing in the morning!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I do cardio before breakfast, not for any other reason other than convienience....

that way by waking up a little bit early i can fit it into my day and not juggle around with other areas.

later on i'll be doing twice a day and add in some post-workout cardio


----------



## stavmangr

The best time to do cardio work is in the morning after rising on an empty stomach.The total amoung of glucose from carbs in the blood influences how quickly the body will tap body fat as fuel.Even a small carb snack before cardio work can elevate insulin levels and circulation insulin tends to oppose the use of fat as fuel.When sugar levels are low,the next fuel sources are stored muscle glycogen and body fat.After 5 min of constant aerobic work,your boky will attempt to do its best and stop burning glycogen.Instead it shifts its utilization of fuel so mostly body fat is used.

The best way is 45 min interval training:eg.3 min high intensity followed by 2 min of low intensity and then again 3 min......

Snowing badly outside noone in the gym im writing long threads


----------



## Charno

I don't know what's best but I do cardio after weights and on the weekends (when I don't train). Nothing too strenous though, short runs mainly.


----------



## 7i7

stavmangr said:


> The best time to do cardio work is in the morning after rising on an empty stomach.The total amoung of glucose from carbs in the blood influences how quickly the body will tap body fat as fuel.Even a small carb snack before cardio work can elevate insulin levels and circulation insulin tends to oppose the use of fat as fuel.When sugar levels are low,the next fuel sources are stored muscle glycogen and body fat.After 5 min of constant aerobic work,your boky will attempt to do its best and stop burning glycogen.Instead it shifts its utilization of fuel so mostly body fat is used.
> 
> The best way is 45 min interval training:eg.3 min high intensity followed by 2 min of low intensity and then again 3 min......
> 
> Snowing badly outside noone in the gym im writing long threads


theres like zillion books written on the topic, so i just like to remind that best time for LOW INTENSITY cardio is indeed when fasted, but best bang for the buck is HIIT type, NOT fasted cardio


----------



## stavmangr

7i7 said:


> theres like zillion books written on the topic, so i just like to remind that best time for LOW INTENSITY cardio is indeed when fasted, but best bang for the buck is HIIT type, NOT fasted cardio


Mea culpa,I thought we were speaking for fat loss like in pre-contest period I didnt pay much attention to the question.

Ok,when im not lazy (i hate cardio its so boring) i do 20 min after weights or 45 min in a rest day but i do my best to avoid it


----------



## walks

I do 1st thing in the morrning nice and slow, but i do get better results with HIIT.

Depending on what my carb intake is like decides which type i do.

When carbs are lower than 100g then i do it before breakfast and after wieghts.

When carbs are over 150g i do the same as above but chuck in a HIIT session on my non wieght days


----------



## Bonzer

Depends what my goals are... for me to maintain fitness just a hard 20-30 minute run on rest days. losing fat would be early doors as alreays mentioned and long runs on rest days


----------



## laurie g

have started doing HIIT training that involves a mixture of walking jogging and running in 30 second inte4rvals seems to work well because you are excercising more vigourously but not enough to catabalise muscle hell of a lot more productive i have found


----------



## jw007

NEVER

just lift bigger weights


----------



## HGH

I power walk every morning before breakfast along the beach as there are no gyms with any cv equipment. Twice weekly i will climb to the Jesus statue also during my walk which is about 400m up some steps......also getting it done before the sun gets you


----------



## aspiringBB

I have a feeling the sun isn't going to be too much of an issue here in Hackney. 

I did early morning pre-breakfast cardio when I was doing show prep but now I'm without a stationary bike at home so I need to find another means of doing it and will try some Pwo sessions. Summer's coming after all, albeit a British one.


----------



## LiftHeavy

With summer comming, im looking to get a good mountain bike for going for long cycles in the afternoons and weekends.

At the min its just a steady jog after weights


----------



## Dandy-uk

hiya people im wanting to lose around2 stone of FAT

at the moment im doing low intensity cardio in the morning b4 breakfast for bout 30 mins

im thinking most mornings to get the best results

any problems with this ??

MONDAY

QUADS

Sets Reps

Squat 4 12,10,8,6

Hack Squat 4 12,10,8,6

Dumbbell Step Up 4 12,10,8,6

BICEPS

Sets Reps

Bicep Curl 3 10,8,6

Preacher Curl 3 10,8,6

Alternating Hammer Curl 3 10,8,6

TUESDAY

CHEST

Sets Reps

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press 4 12,10,8,6

Flat bench press 4 12,10,8,6

Flat Dumbbell Fly 4 12,10,8,6

CALVES

Sets Reps

Seated Calf Raise 4 10,8,6

Standing Calf Raise (one leg) 3 15

THURSDAY

HAMS

Sets Reps

Straight Leg Deadlift 4 12

Seated Leg Curl 4 12

BACK

Sets Reps

Underhand Barbell Row 4 12,10,8,6

Skull Crusher 4 10

One Arm Dumbbell Row 4 12,10,8,6

Shoulders/Traps

Sets Reps

Barbell Shoulder Press 4 12,10,8,6

Dumbbell Upright Row 4 12,10,8,6

Front Raises 4 12,10,8,6

Side Raises 4 12,10,8,6

Behind the back Shrug 4 12,10,8,6

Front Shrugs 4 12,10,8,6

Triceps

Sets Reps

Close Grip Press 4 10

Lying Triceps Extension 4 10,8,6

Overhead Extension 3 12,10,8

Kickbacks 3 12,10,8

WEDNESDAY,SATURDAY,SUNDAY - REST DAYS

Cardio in the AM

this is also my current workout


----------



## Dandy-uk

the 3`s and 4`s are the sets


----------



## boyd_j

first thing of a morning out of bed dressed cardio timeeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## Prodiver

2015 or something like that (the year, not the time).


----------



## Fatbastard

Cant find the study i read the other day to post it but it discussed the issue of anabolism and catabolism hormones and trying to burn fats and build muscles effectivly on the same day.

Lead me to consider doing weights and cardio on seperate days (day on, day off) in order to mazimise the effects of both the cardio and weights. Always done am cardio, which i hate, so this may be preferable!


----------



## avfc_ant

I find before breakfast is the best for fat burn. Doesnt it kick start your metabolism aswell? Well that's what a trainer in the gym told me.


----------



## robisco11

PWO..id rather have the extra time in bed in the morning, or get my breakfast as soon as im up /


----------



## silver

If you read things from different sources you'll see it doesnt really make alot of difference. Ive started dooing fasted cardio to see how it wrks for me.


----------



## irishdude

Have been doing a.m. fasted cardio for the past few months as part of my cut. Have dropped from 24% to 12% bf since Feb. I found speed interval training helped a lot, intense and not too long (25 mins). Up out of bed, cup of strong black coffee and hope on the treadmill - tough enough but has worked for me at least.


----------



## simonthepieman

there is such much conflicting 'science' about when is 'best' its hard to be conclusive.

But one thing that is scientific fact is the calorie deficit you create will have the biggest impact on fat loss. So based on that, the best time is when you are most motivated and can put in the best shift. If you are a morning person, do it then. Fancy let of steam in the evening? do it then.

Ultimately, cardio when you aren't enjoying it is a ball ache, so the best cardio is one you can enjoy enough to make the biggest deficit (withing reason). But all this is futile if there isn't sufficient calorie deficit once diet is taken into account


----------



## simonthepieman

i forgot to add the one time cardio isn't good is before your workout.

Cardio before your work out will have a detrimental effect on your workout, however lifting first will have far less impact on you cardio.

Your priorities should be diet>weights>cardio


----------

